# Herz-Form ausschneiden



## Francine (2. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Wie kann ich am besten eine Form (Herz) ausschneiden um eine glatte Kontur zu bekommen ? Mit welchen Werkzeugen geht das am besten ?

Danke
Gruss Francine


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. August 2007)

Ich habe die Themen zu gunsten der Übersicht voneinander getrennt. 

Möchtest du das Herz bspw. aus einem Photo ausschneiden? Am besten legst du dir eine Herzauswahl an. Auf einer neuen Ebene erstellst du einfach eine passende Form - evtl. das Standard-Herz von Photoshop, zu finden unter "Eigene-Form-Werkzeug". Nun kannst du die Auswahl via Strg+Klick auf die Ebenenminiatur laden und damit machen was du möchtest: die Photoebene aktivieren, die Auswahl invertieren und Entf drücken etc..

Entspricht das deinen Vorstellungen?

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Francine (2. August 2007)

Hallo Philipp

Eigentlich habe ich schon ein Herz das aber sehr klein war das ich jetzt vergrössert habe und die Kontur ausschneiden will. Hätte ich aber ein vorhandenes Herz dass ich ca. auf 50 x 50 cm vergrössern kann in guter Qualität würde ich auch das nehmen.
Leider kann ich es in Photoshop nicht finden. Kenne mich noch nichtr so gut aus !
Wo sind die eigenen Werkzeuge ?
Ich danke Dir nochmals für eine genaue Beschreibung

Gruss Francine


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. August 2007)

Hallo,

Zur Veranschaulichung habe ich Dir mal ein Schaubild angehängt.




Nachdem Du Dir dann das gewünschte Herz herausgesucht hast,
kannst Du es dank der freien Skalierbarkeit durch Vektoren auf die
gewünschte Größe aufziehen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Francine (19. August 2007)

Hallo 

Leider kann ich kein Herz finden bei mir. Wo kann ich noch ein Herz finden ?

Danke 
Gruss Francine


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. August 2007)

Wähle einfach das "Eigene-Form-Werkzeug" aus der Werkzeugpalette. In der Optionsleiste oben rechts kannst du nun eine Form auswählen. Sollte das Herz nicht geladen sein, klickst du einfach auf den kleinen Pfeil rechts (im Screenshot orange gekennzeichnet) und wählst "Alle". Nun werden alle Formen geladen - inklusive zwei Arten von Herzen. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Flenkium (28. August 2007)

Dises Thema ist zwar schon ein Paar Tägelchen alt aber Danke schön bei mir funktioniert es endlich ^^

Ich habe nämlich auch schon die ganze Zeot ausprobiert und es hat nicht funktioniert. jetzt schon.

Aber wie invertiere ich jetzt diese Vekortmasse?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. August 2007)

Was willst du genau erreichen?

Alex


----------



## Flenkium (29. August 2007)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> ...
> 
> Nun kannst du die Auswahl via Strg+Klick auf die Ebenenminiatur laden und damit machen was du möchtest: die Photoebene aktivieren, die Auswahl invertieren und Entf drücken etc..



Hier das invertieren der Auswahl um das richtige zu entfernen ^^
Aber habe es mittlerweile rausgefunden ^^

Strg + Umschalten + i

Darf ich das Thema eigentlich auch als erledigt markieren? Ist ja nicht mein Thema, aber ich finde die Frage von Francine ist beantwortet.

Trotdem danke.


----------

